# mystery fish???



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

i was at the old canal by my house and i was just peering into the water while fishing yesterday and there was a small silver fish with black stripes on it and it was eating the algae off the rocks along the side, it was larger than a minnow but much smaller than a sunfish...no idea what it is and cant find pictures on it...i live in upstate NY if that helps


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

We need to see a picture of the fish please.


----------

